
Show HN: Rediscover 80s and 90s Movies - offsky
https://www.movienight.tips/
======
offsky
Being stuck at home this summer has inspired my wife and I to show our kids
the classic movies that we grew up with during the 80s and 90s (Goonies, Back
to the Future, Indiana Jones, etc). After going through the obvious ones, we
started having difficulty remembering them all, so I created a website for
just this purpose: to help parents rediscover movies from their childhood. It
shows every film rated PG-13 and lower that was released at least 15 years
ago. You can filter the movies by maturity level, add movies to your watch
list and see where you can stream the movies. It's a simple website, without
ads, that aims to help parents get through the summer with some good kid-
friendly movies.

Made with boring technology (PHP and a bit of JS) because it was fastest this
way. An interesting technical challenge for me (still ongoing a bit) is
cleaning the data. Some screen-scraping, a few APIs to integrate and still a
bunch of manual labor for myself hunting for urls to relevant review sites and
normalizing things. I ended up pushing most of this manual labor through
another one of my projects ([https://www.t4sk.dev](https://www.t4sk.dev))
which is basically mechanical turk for your personal private microtasks.

Ive already used MovieNight.tips to discover several great 80s movies that I
somehow missed while growing up. I hope it helps others as well.

